# Impossible de supprimer un mot de passe SFR Wifi de mon trousseau



## audemartinoli (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 

Même problème qu’ici : je n’arrive pas à supprimer 2 mots de passe SFR wifi (les mêmes, à l’exception qu’il y a une majuscule dans l’un des deux identifiants)... 

J’ai essayé la méthode de la dernière réponse, c’est à dire d’ « oublier le réseau » mais rien n’y fait. 

Que faire ? 

Merci par avance.


----------

